# Calling all boer exhibitors



## wildegoats0426

What do y'all feed your boer does that you show? How do you manage their hair? Do you exercise? I'm just wanting to be more competitive and I know there's lots of good boer breeders here so anything helps


----------



## nancy d

We don't feed the "show string" any different than the rest.
Im no good at clipping so someone else can answer that. We don't exercise either but everyone has to stand on hind legs to get hay.
Then there's the ones who just lay under it.


----------



## wildegoats0426

We've got the actual showing and clipping thing god it's just the feeding/exercise and hair conditioning


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Our does only get exercise from the LGD chasing them . But we do keep them on grain when they are younger, and then less of it as they get older. I just watch their condition and adjust it accordingly. We have not shown any boer does over 2 yet, but the yearlings stay on a smaller amount of grain and then good hay, but not too much before show day so they aren't bellied out.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I just really need to get my older doe to gain some weight


----------



## Scottyhorse

It also depends on genetics, some lines I have noticed are not as huge as others, or they are slow growing. Is your doe thin?


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I had a big time boer show breeder tell me two things to put weight on older does. Rice Bran Pellets (for horses) which are 14% fat works wonders. Feed slowly though and increase as needed. She also uses the Farmers Warehouse Show Doe feed.


----------



## wildegoats0426

They are on power phat by acco and I'm drenching her 1 oz daily of Dyne which is a fatty supplement for young kittens, puppies, piglets, etc. I did this to my wethers so I figure it won't hurt her!


----------



## Dani-1995

Up her dyne to twice a day. Its 150 calories per ounce so really twice a day would be better for weight gain. To get a doe into tip top show shape this is what I feed: two parts honor goat chow, one part honor textured lamb feed, two ounces dyne daily, calf manna and sometimes for their coat quality an oil... cocosoya, wheat germ, healthy coat.... something like that. 

Rinsing and drying the hair every couple days won't hurt their coat... It helps train it to lay right just make sure you don't use soap every time because they will get dry skin. 

I only exercise does that are lacking leg or are too fat. Like my doe got ran before breeding to take some weight off her so we won't have too big of a chance for issues with kidding.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Dani-1995 said:


> Up her dyne to twice a day. Its 150 calories per ounce so really twice a day would be better for weight gain. To get a doe into tip top show shape this is what I feed: two parts honor goat chow, one part honor textured lamb feed, two ounces dyne daily, calf manna and sometimes for their coat quality an oil... cocosoya, wheat germ, healthy coat.... something like that. Rinsing and drying the hair every couple days won't hurt their coat... It helps train it to lay right just make sure you don't use soap every time because they will get dry skin. I only exercise does that are lacking leg or are too fat. Like my doe got ran before breeding to take some weight off her so we won't have too big of a chance for issues with kidding.


I will do that thank you! We used lots of wheat germ so I know where to get that! How much wheat germ?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Also I feel fulopep excel show goat with purina goat chow and power fat. I had to go to excel which I can get for $15. I was paying $25 for essential show doe, but working part time I cannot afford that


----------



## Dani-1995

Not more than an ounce or so at each feeding


----------



## Tenacross

goatgirlzCA said:


> I had a big time boer show breeder tell me two things to put weight on older does. Rice Bran Pellets (for horses) which are 14% fat works wonders. Feed slowly though and increase as needed. She also uses the Farmers Warehouse Show Doe feed.


Rice Bran pellets are reasonable in price too. I feed them to thin horses and have used them for goats. One thing to keep in mind with rice bran is the Ca ratio. Some rice bran pellets add some calcium just to get it to 1:1. You probably wouldn't have to worry if you are feeding alfalfa, but I would keep it in mind if you are feeding very much of it.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Okay gotcha. I think I might add barley or oats to her feed. I gave her oatmeal tonight and she liked it


----------



## RLM93

We give our does calf manna close to show date and close to and after kidding. We also use black oil sunflower seeds. We use a show goat feed, with a mix of calf creeper.


----------



## wildegoats0426

How much black oil seeds and what does that for for them?


----------



## Dani-1995

wildegoats23 said:


> How much black oil seeds and what does that for for them?


I give two hand fuls a day when I feed it. Theyre mostly fat with a little fiber too but it really helps the coat quality and to some degree fat coverage.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I need to add that to my weight problem goat then!


----------



## Dani-1995

I like it. Works great for mine and their coats get so shiny and soft. I barely need any showsheen when we show lol


----------



## wildegoats0426

Awesome thank you


----------

